# 1 degree upright, will it actually make much difference



## Crawley1981 (Mar 31, 2017)

Both times i have gone to demo days/custom fitting they have both recommened that my irons be 1 degree upright. 

My current clubs MP-25s which are i hit a lot of shots straight left. Lovely shots but missing where im aiming by 20 odd yards. Could some of this be down to the 1 degree upright? This can happen with all the irons also and not just the long irons.


----------



## Hosel Fade (Mar 31, 2017)

You wouldn't be looking at 20 yards just from a degree of lie angle, maybe 2-3 yards at a decent distance.

Edit: Sorry misread, thought you said the fitter recommended +1 and yours were standard.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 31, 2017)

Crawley1981 said:



			Both times i have gone to demo days/custom fitting they have both recommened that my irons be 1 degree upright. 

My current clubs MP-25s which are i hit a lot of shots straight left. Lovely shots but missing where im aiming by 20 odd yards. Could some of this be down to the 1 degree upright? This can happen with all the irons also and not just the long irons.
		
Click to expand...

Did you try different shafts as the toe bends down more with some shafts more than others.
when you hit on the lie board it should show your toe down strike.
I think a 20 yd miss is more you not the lie of the club.
but if they are to upright you would miss left.
Try and get a trial club same shaft in standard lie and test side by side.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 31, 2017)

Crawley1981 said:



			Both times i have gone to demo days/custom fitting they have both recommened that my irons be 1 degree upright. 

My current clubs MP-25s which are i hit a lot of shots straight left. Lovely shots but missing where im aiming by 20 odd yards. Could some of this be down to the 1 degree upright? This can happen with all the irons also and not just the long irons.
		
Click to expand...

Straight left shots are something I am very familar with as its my main swing issue. In my case a tendancy to swing slightly from outside to in and always working on ironing this fault out together with a slightly closed faced at impact. 

So probably a swingpath issue you need to sort.

I play 2 degree upright irons incidently having previously played standard lie in my last set of irons. I did query this at the fitting but all the launch monitor data showed the club at impact was perfect. Tested this again on a follow up visit and found the same results. Fitter explained that the shaft was a factor in this so now I don't even think about the lie angle.


----------



## Nashy (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes it will make a difference, I play 2 degree upright and +1/2. If your hitting the ball left all the while (I am guessing your right handed) won't be to do with having the lye angle to flat. If the lye angle was to flat the toe would dig in first and open the face causing you to miss right.


----------



## hovis (Mar 31, 2017)

1 degree might, just might make the difference if you have a super consistent delivery position.   but in reality 1 degree is nothing.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Mar 31, 2017)

If you believe trackman!

I have my irons set 1d up and according to trackman it gives me a 2-3 yard soft draw from the centre line compared with a straight to slightly right flight when standard. 

Not desperaely significant but just prefer the flight.

Agree with others that 20 yards off is not the club setting.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 31, 2017)

No.   put it this way.    if someone changed your clubs 1 degree without your knowledge, you simply wouldn't notice. 


4 degrees.  Yeah you would know.


----------



## the_coach (Apr 1, 2017)

OP did you mean maybes you missing by _20 feet_ left on a regular basis with all irons in the bag or just part of the bag? 

regular straight iron pulls missing by a whole 20 yards (60 feet) is a whole bunch off line & 1Âº more upright ain't really going to be a whole bunch of help

then in all honesty spending the $'s instead on a series of lessons to identify the root cause of the pull (could be sequence related but also could well be a bunch of other stuff that's playing into the leftfield path through impact with matching face alignment) would probably net you more bang for your buck in results

did neither of these fitters give you a 5i or 6i with the 1Âº upright to hit & test on the LM against your own specced club ?

to whether 1Âº might really make a good difference for you as this is around very fine tuning for that to be of significant help there has got to be a very repeatable swing motion delivering very similar impact conditions on a real regular basis ..... then it's possible it could be of some help (assuming we're really speaking to 20 feet off line)

so assuming you meant to say 20 feet leftfield miss but even so think the fitters may still be a degree out assuming that repeatable leftfield swing path through the bottom half (hip height to hip height) of the swing - the real money part!

_if say the lie angle of an iron was 2Âº out from what it should be as an optimum fit for a particular individual swing motion then either 2Âº flatter than it 'should be' or 2Âº more upright than it 'should be' - for those '2Âº out' it could mean being off line by approx 21 - 22 feet - if say you carried this lie angle test out with an 'iron byron' or similar
_
wondering how exactly they qualified the spec advice to you
also wondering why they didn't put a 6i that was the 1Âº upright spec in the hands to hit against the current one in the bag?

think $'s spent on a bunch of lessons would prove to be a ways more effective

but if now it's 'in' the head .... would seek out a specialist fitter/teaching pro & hit a 1Âº club against your own


----------



## bobmac (Apr 1, 2017)

Are your divots deeper than average and do they point left of the target?


----------



## Crawley1981 (Apr 1, 2017)

Apologies yes 20 foot is more like it. Its not every shot either but does happen to about one in three. Hopefully the easier to hit JPX 900's will make a difference or will go and see the pro. Probably  a bit like my putting and my bunker shots that it is a mental thing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 2, 2017)

Crawley1981 said:



			Apologies yes 20 foot is more like it. Its not every shot either but does happen to about one in three. Hopefully the easier to hit JPX 900's will make a difference or will go and see the pro. Probably  a bit like my putting and my bunker shots that it is a mental thing.
		
Click to expand...

I had this problem when I bought Ping G irons the offset was to large and was shutting the face so all shots left.
changed to Ping I200 less offset sorted it.
Just check offset of your clubs.


----------

